# Setting Excel to open specific worksheet



## Lydokane

Is is possible to set a workbook so that when opened it automatically goes to a specific worksheet?

I have a workbook that has about twenty-five worksheets. The first worksheet is a table of contents with hyperlinks to each of the other worksheets. I would like to setup the workbook so that when it is opened it automatically goes to the TOC no matter what worksheet was up when the workbook was closed.

Thanks,

Lydokane


----------



## Lydokane

Bump please.


----------



## darkwood

For all of the reports that I do, I always save the file on the worksheet that I want it to open on. It has not failed me, so I'd say give that a shot. You can close the program on any worksheet at that point, and it will still open on the sheet last saved.


----------



## Glaswegian

To open to a specific sheet (in case it's not the last one used) you would need a Worksheet Open Event - using VBA.

From Excel, press Alt+F11 to open the VB Editor. Look for the name of your workbook in the left pane. Click on the + sign to expand the view and double click on ThisWorkbook. In the right pane there are two dropdowns at the top. Click on the left one and choose 'Workbook'. Now copy and paste this code to the right pane


Code:


Private Sub Workbook_Open()
Worksheets("Example").Activate
End Sub

Change the sheet name (in speech marks above) to match the one you need.

Now when the workbook opens, it will open to your desired sheet.


----------

